Ask HN: Is this a good time to invest? - throwawayt856
======
icedchai
It is impossible to time the market, so it doesn't really make sense to answer
this in absolute terms. Is it a better time to invest than last month? Yes.
Than last year? Yes. Could it be even better to invest next quarter? Possibly.
But this is a unique situation and the markets are forward looking, so it is
difficult to say.

The safest thing to do is average into it. Say you have a target to invest
$2K/month under "normal" conditions. On a really bad month, maybe make it $4K.
If conditions worsen next month, increase your investment even more.
Eventually you might not be able to stand it...

------
chewz
From technical perspective wait until markets retest the bottom. They will.

There would be a lot of distressed assets after it is over. Lots of
opportunities, so conserve cash.

